# Show us your sunrise/sunset photos



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

Just a random thread to share your sunrise/sunset photos, here are mine:

Sunrise










Sunset


----------



## Crafty (Aug 4, 2007)

Durdle Door on New Years Day, just before sunset

Durdle Door Sunset by c20let, on Flickr

Lower Manhattan from the Empire State Building

Empire State Building by c20let, on Flickr

Spitbank Fort

Spitbank Fort by c20let, on Flickr

Hengistbury Head silhouette

Hengistbury Head by c20let, on Flickr

Minimalist post sunset at Portland

After Sunset by c20let, on Flickr


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice pictures, also, I do like the astra gtc..hmmm 

Wish I had been in thira at sunset, not mine, but... Only have daytime pics 










This is mine, sort of ish sunset?


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

Very nice, someone gets around a bit! 

Thank you RisingPower


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Our last holiday before we lost mach, happiest time of my life


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Sunset in Meeru - Maldives



Sunrise Fistral Beach -Newquay

Both taken on iPhone


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Paphos Airport


Ski pit on Marlow bypass, late September a few years back


Kev


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Taken with a crappy iPhone just before work, can you guess where it was lol.



Gonz.


----------



## Paul1966 (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

sunset


Afternoon, at 5.42pm by LSpec, on Flickr

another sunset


Volcan by LSpec, on Flickr

just one sunrise, not the best one


Tikal 1 by LSpec, on Flickr

and What I think is my best sunset..


Tikal 2 by LSpec, on Flickr


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Sunrise









Sunset


----------

